# Looking for a summer job for my son (Athens, GA)



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 14, 2017)

My son has decided to stay in Athens this summer.  He is a junior at UGA.  He needs a summer job to make some college spending money.  He can work full time or part time, just depends on the job.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## HM (Apr 14, 2017)

Oconee County Parks and Recreation Department

http://www.oconeecounty.com/DocumentCenter/View/2231


----------



## prydawg (Apr 17, 2017)

I believe Terrapin Brewery hires season people to work the line at the brewery.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 17, 2017)

Lowes is hiring seasonal full or part time


----------



## T.P. (Apr 17, 2017)

Is he a worker? If so, I'll put him to work.


----------



## Deerhead (Apr 17, 2017)

I think Atlanta has some "road work crew" openings right now


----------

